# 2013 Routan spotted on local dealer lot



## luckeydoug1 (Feb 11, 2001)

Yes, indeed. Brand new with sticker in the window. 2013 SE w/ RSE. Dark metallic blue (don't remember the name), gray interior. MSRP: north of $35k.


[Edit] I just found out it is for a corporate delivery...


----------



## Artem (Dec 26, 2012)

Photoproof or it did not happen...


----------



## luckeydoug1 (Feb 11, 2001)

No photo, but here is a link to a MI dealer with no less than 6 in stock at the time of this post:

http://www.vyletelvw.com/VehicleSea...arRange=1993:2013&pageNumber=1&visitedVD=true


----------



## Artem (Dec 26, 2012)

WOW, carfax does show these VIN numbers as 2013... WOW!


----------



## Steveaut (Sep 16, 2010)

I thought one of the articles about discontinuing the Routan stated that VW was building (acquiring) 2013s, but was keeping them for in-house/internal service. The intimation was they were not building that many and already had those identified for other use. So these might be overflows.


----------



## luckeydoug1 (Feb 11, 2001)

.. which may also help explain this statement:



said:


> Routan
> For 2014, the Routan carries over unchanged as a fleet model only.


http://www.vwvortex.com/news/volksw...america-2014-model-year-information-released/


----------



## VWroutanvanman (Feb 12, 2011)

*The Final Stretch*

A few weeks back, Allpar reported that the final run of Routans had just been completed in Windsor, completing the contract with Chrysler. The number of the final run was 1500.

http://www.allpar.com/forums/topic/150562-an-routans-roll-at-windsor/


----------



## slvrmdl (Jul 23, 2013)

My sister works for VW and just got one as her company lease. There popping up like rabbits in Detroit


----------



## VWroutanvanman (Feb 12, 2011)

*2013 Routan spotted at McDonalds*

After parking next to a white Routan, I asked the owner if it was a 2012 (it had the big rotors and 17" wheels), and surprisingly he said it was a 2013 model leased thru VW. He was a retired VW employee with 37 years of service, and said VW had offered special lease rates on the Routan, and this was his twelfth Routan, getting a new one every 6 months after each six month lease ended. Chrysler finished the VW contract by building 1500 2013 Routans, so this was a pretty rare vehicle, although much the same as the earlier models. Some of those 1500 ended up on dealer lots to be sold at retail, but the majority were supposed to be commercial sales only for 2013. The interior was gray, did anyone buy a 2013 with the brown interior?


----------



## SYMAWD (Apr 20, 2014)

There were also 2014 Routans too for sale to VW corporate employees.


----------

